# Colyte flavor?



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I went to a GI doctor this morning. I will be having a colonoscopy in November. In the meantime they gave me a prescription of Colyte. It has several flavors. Citrus Berry, Lemon Lime, Cherry or pineapple. I have heard this stuff is nasty. What is the best flavor to get? Can I take it with some other stuff or I have heard to put it in the fridge and have it cold. Two nights before the day of the test I have to take 3 five mg Dulcolax laxative tablets before bedtime. I just hope with all of this cleaning out I don't become dehydrated.


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

HiYou can also get unflavored, which is what I decided to do. If I had to drink that much of anything, I didn't want to get sick on a "flavor"..and then hate that flavor for years to come!! Mine was served up to me ice-cold, and it really was not that bad. Drank a glass each 15 min. till it was gone--never felt nauseous from it--just really freezing because it was so cold to drink.


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

HiYou can also get unflavored, which is what I decided to do. If I had to drink that much of anything, I didn't want to get sick on a "flavor"..and then hate that flavor for years to come!! Mine was served up to me ice-cold, and it really was not that bad. Drank a glass each 15 min. till it was gone--never felt nauseous from it--just really freezing because it was so cold to drink.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2001)

My pharmacist told me to put the jug into the refrigerator a couple of days ahead of time, because it tastes better if it is very cold. He said to choose the flavor packet and mix it the night before. I used the chery packet. The colyte smelled like cherry, but I can't say that I ever tasted a cherry flavor. I know someone who had on one occasion used the pineapple, and another time used cherry. She said the pineapple was much worse. I just chose cherry because I like that flavor. It didn't affect my liking of cherry flavor since it dind't actually taste like cherry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2001)

My pharmacist told me to put the jug into the refrigerator a couple of days ahead of time, because it tastes better if it is very cold. He said to choose the flavor packet and mix it the night before. I used the chery packet. The colyte smelled like cherry, but I can't say that I ever tasted a cherry flavor. I know someone who had on one occasion used the pineapple, and another time used cherry. She said the pineapple was much worse. I just chose cherry because I like that flavor. It didn't affect my liking of cherry flavor since it dind't actually taste like cherry.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Unfortunately, the flavor doesn't really matter. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Unfortunately, the flavor doesn't really matter. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I'm with JenS. It's all pretty bad. Sorry.


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I'm with JenS. It's all pretty bad. Sorry.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I used the Cherry Flavor, and no matter what you put in, the stuff is nasty. Sorry to report that. I did read a post where peole had said absolutely, positively do not use the citrus or lemon/lime packet. Good luck!! I had a colonoscopy a month ago and each time I have to do this, the worst part is definitely getting the stuff down my throat. Once it's all swallowed, the going and the procedure itself seem easy.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I used the Cherry Flavor, and no matter what you put in, the stuff is nasty. Sorry to report that. I did read a post where peole had said absolutely, positively do not use the citrus or lemon/lime packet. Good luck!! I had a colonoscopy a month ago and each time I have to do this, the worst part is definitely getting the stuff down my throat. Once it's all swallowed, the going and the procedure itself seem easy.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks for all of your replies. I have heard this stuff is nasty. I will chill it like some of you have recommended.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks for all of your replies. I have heard this stuff is nasty. I will chill it like some of you have recommended.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2001)

A friend of mine just had to drink this stuff last week. She said her doctor's nurse told her to drink it with a straw, putting the straw far back into the back of the mouth so that the colyte doesn't have to touch much of the mouth. The nurse had been through this several times and said this is the only way she can get it down. My friend tried this, and she said it really helped. I haven't tried this, but thought I'd pass this along in case you might want to try it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2001)

A friend of mine just had to drink this stuff last week. She said her doctor's nurse told her to drink it with a straw, putting the straw far back into the back of the mouth so that the colyte doesn't have to touch much of the mouth. The nurse had been through this several times and said this is the only way she can get it down. My friend tried this, and she said it really helped. I haven't tried this, but thought I'd pass this along in case you might want to try it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2001)

Is it better to gulp each glass of the nasty stuff down quickly, or is it better to sip it? Does it make a difference as to how much gas you get, or how fast the liquid starts to work? I have a colonoscopy coming up. Not looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2001)

Is it better to gulp each glass of the nasty stuff down quickly, or is it better to sip it? Does it make a difference as to how much gas you get, or how fast the liquid starts to work? I have a colonoscopy coming up. Not looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2001)

I did my best to gulp mine, so that it wouldn't be in my mouth any longer than necessary. And you are making more progress than sipping. For my next colonoscopy prep I will use the straw like my friend did, because she said that she didn't really taste much of it by drinking it quickly with the straw in the back of her mouth.You can also drink other things during the time that you are drinking the colyte. After each glass, I drank some Sprite to get rid of the taste. It did help, but also made me feel fuller. Getting rid of the taste was worth the trade-off though. Fortunately the taste doesn't linger, and a couple drinks of Sprite take it away.Don't worry about this too much. It is a bad taste (bitter), but I don't think the taste alone is as bad as having a gallon of something which tastes bad. That is what makes it seem worse. Once you drink it, the hard part is over though. Hope your test turns out well.Karen


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2001)

I did my best to gulp mine, so that it wouldn't be in my mouth any longer than necessary. And you are making more progress than sipping. For my next colonoscopy prep I will use the straw like my friend did, because she said that she didn't really taste much of it by drinking it quickly with the straw in the back of her mouth.You can also drink other things during the time that you are drinking the colyte. After each glass, I drank some Sprite to get rid of the taste. It did help, but also made me feel fuller. Getting rid of the taste was worth the trade-off though. Fortunately the taste doesn't linger, and a couple drinks of Sprite take it away.Don't worry about this too much. It is a bad taste (bitter), but I don't think the taste alone is as bad as having a gallon of something which tastes bad. That is what makes it seem worse. Once you drink it, the hard part is over though. Hope your test turns out well.Karen


----------



## IndyGirl (Sep 1, 2000)

When I had mine done last yr. the nurse told me after I had already drank the stuff that you can use any flavor of crystal light in it to flavor it......I used the cherry flavor and it didn't taste bad till the very end. Just remember....you may not have to drink the whole gallon of liquid.....only until it comes out clear liquid.


----------



## IndyGirl (Sep 1, 2000)

When I had mine done last yr. the nurse told me after I had already drank the stuff that you can use any flavor of crystal light in it to flavor it......I used the cherry flavor and it didn't taste bad till the very end. Just remember....you may not have to drink the whole gallon of liquid.....only until it comes out clear liquid.


----------

